# Akifusa/harayuki SRS15 Gyoto review



## fergie (Feb 21, 2015)

simply put.. the best performing knife ive ever held.

very understated and simple.. has a great belly...reminds me of a gesshin kagero(probably same knife ha!!) exceptianal F&F..love the stamped symbols. OOb Sharpness is scary.. it falls throuhg anyting underneath it like its not there.....stunning
handle is a tad blocky.. but very very nice...nothing has yet unseated my all time favorite handle.. the hiromoto AS aogami...just awesome.

great balance and very comfortable choil. of the last 5-8 knives ive tested.. this is clearly the best....clearly

all in all.. do yourself a favor and try the knife... you will keep it


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 21, 2015)

They are nice. I've owned one a couple times. I wish they were taller, and I wish they were thinner behind the edge, OOTB. Great steel, very nice handles.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 22, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> They are nice. I've owned one a couple times. I wish they were taller, and I wish they were thinner behind the edge, OOTB. Great steel, very nice handles.



lus1: except i hated the fake wood handle--hence my rehandle in ironwood

I own the Kagero which I believe is the same knife with a few of Jon's personalizations. I think it may be a bit thinner than the Akifusa as well but not sure.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 22, 2015)

From pictures I've seen, it's definitely thinner.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 22, 2015)

fergie said:


> _simply put.. the best performing knife ive ever held._
> 
> very understated and simple.. has a great belly...reminds me of a gesshin kagero(probably same knife ha!!) exceptianal F&F..love the stamped symbols. OOb Sharpness is scary.. _it falls throuhg anyting underneath it like its not there_.....stunning
> handle is a tad blocky.. but very very nice...nothing has yet unseated my all time favorite handle.. the hiromoto AS aogami...just awesome.
> ...



You know this from cutting "one carrot and one onion"? (your words, from the description posted of the knife you listed in BST).

Bizarre "review" - the cynic in me would even go as far to say you posted this to solely to facilitate the sale of your knife.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 22, 2015)

+1


----------



## fergie (Feb 22, 2015)

Timthebeaver said:


> You know this from cutting "one carrot and one onion"? (your words, from the description posted of the knife you listed in BST).
> 
> Bizarre "review" - the cynic in me would even go as far to say you posted this to solely to facilitate the sale of your knife.



did i say i cut a carrot/onion in my review?..no..i said the one that is for sale was used to cut 2 things..
but for al the years ive used knives.. so far akifusa/harayuki is the best IMO..which is why these are my current knives......except of course the one (of many) i have for sale.......cynic.....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 22, 2015)

The Akifusa is one of the sharpest OOTB stainless I have seen. Used it quite a bit before sharpened it edge retention is very good. Thin it close to the stone & kick in a final bevel. Good on the stones, if you work it a little can get a screaming edge.

It could be a little taller & thinner behind the edge. I like that it is a plain knife. A wolf in sheep clothing.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 23, 2015)

fergie said:


> 240 MM akifusa/harayuki gyuto...just bought last week..cut one carrot and one onion... i was torn between this and the kikuichi TKC,,,but the wife likes the TKC at the 210MM size so oh well (i liked the akifusa) literally an unreal knife.
> 
> bought at 220...sell for 199 free ship...email for pics



So you didn't post this 15 minutes after you posted this "review"?. I think we'll let people make up their own minds. Personally, I don't think this belongs in the Reviews section, but that's me.


----------



## kavik79 (Feb 23, 2015)

Considering I'm fairly new around here, i was going to stay out of this..... But since i ended up here because i was considering the knife in the same thread, I think it's worth speaking up. sorry to say, I'm with the skeptics here..... 

11 months ago you were brand new to all this:


fergie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So the time has come. I've been bouncing around different forums and websites for probably 6 months as I finished my kitchen and am ready to drop $$ on new knives.
> My last purchase "way" back was Global forged. Back then if you googled you got 4 choices. Global ,Henkels, Shun, Wusthof.
> ...



Today : years of experience and a collection that includes multiples of specific knives? 

Because, and correct me if I'm misreading, but it sounds like you're implying you had one you used and loved and wrote a review on, calling it clearly the best knife you've ever owned, telling the readers it's a definite keeper.... But then you went and bought another just to cut one carrot and one onion then resell at a loss? 

Why would you not have just kept this one you reviewed for yourself, the 210 you already had for your wife, and not buy that third new knife that's for sale? 

Again, if I'm wrong please feel free to explain the confusion here.... But you can't blame people for being skeptical/cynical if they took 2 minutes to look at your previous threads


----------



## chinacats (Feb 23, 2015)

This needs to go in the knuckleheads sub-forum...good for entertainment value and that's about it. Maybe someone will do a real review of these knives as they really are good.


----------

